# SO glad that I quit my old band.



## DevinShidaker (Feb 22, 2010)

ROSE FUNERAL: THE UNO INCIDENT? | MetalSucks So apparently while they were playing a show with Nile, some kids were playing Uno in front of the stage, dudes in my old band overreacted and beat them up for it. Fucking childish. One of the many reasons I'm not in this band, besides the fact that the music was AWFUL, this type of thing happens on a regular basis... At least I got an apology on the page for them bringing my name into it

what do you guys think about this?


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 22, 2010)

Uh.....they were playing UNO at a show?? Though that is incredibly rude i think beating them was completely unnecessary. Yell at them, maybe throw something (light and harmless) at them, or just cal them out in front of the crowd, but not hurt them. Right?


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sad times dude, Ive had to play with similar stuff happening (not UNO but you get the idea) you just have to grit your teeth and get on with it. If you want to make music your business you need to be professional about it, this band obviously hasn't get that mentality about it and thus will not get far. be glad you got out of there man=)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2010)

my god, that´s absolutely unacceptable behaviour for human beings. they are a fucking band. this is the world of music. of all the artforms in the world, music is one of the most debatable and split matters of taste you can find. they should know better than to get all butthurt, and even worse, violent, towards people who dislike them. 

you should really be glad you quit indeed. i would never want to associate with shitheads like this.

edit: and it doesn´t matter that they were demonstrating it by playing UNO. it´s irrelevant. i played a gig once where someone actually messed with the settings on my pedals from the stage. i didn´t get pissy and beat people up. i just fixed the settings, moved the pedals away from the audience´s reach, and got on with my life like a proper musician should know how to. people messed with my gear for the sake of being mean to me, and i let it go. these guys should know better.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2010)

Whilst i dont agree with the way you've brought this up. It was totally douchey on their part. Be the bigger man next time and dont head down to their level by bitching about them like you did. sorry thats just my 

Moving on however. This is funny, i have to admit it. A dick move on the kids part but damn DAMN funny. I think they could have chosen a better game however such as connect 4?? 

Secondly, beating their asses over it was just plain wrong. I know they would be pissed and all, but its nothing to get that rattled over. Id have just caused a pit or something and knocked them out the way. Not resorted to violence.

They sound like a bunch of asshole kids who like to bully people around if they dont see their way or like their music. Its unprofessional and its downright pathetic.

If they ever play the UK you know ima bring my UNO set and some pain


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 22, 2010)

wait. so during a metal show, kids were playing a card game near the stage? 

how is that possible?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 22, 2010)

Dick move on both parts, but at the end of the day the kids weren't there as professionals, so I would expect a band to act a bit more grown up about it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 22, 2010)

I swear if I knew they were coming here I'd bring some friends and a deck of UNO cards. I bet you they wouldn't take their punk asses off that stage and bring that shit to me.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Feb 22, 2010)

To me that's just straight up disrespect, 100%. Looks like the guys in the band have had one too many encounters with that type of reaction and just couldn't take it and lashed out.... regardless it's no excuse to fuck them up because of it. Furthermore if they're getting that reaction constantly then they should probably reexamine their music LOL

If it were me I would have said something to make them look stupid, "So does everyone see these guys playing cards here? THIS is the reason why metal shows are at a decline. Show some fucking respect."


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2010)

of course it was a dick move on their behalf, they were asses for showing their disrespect like that. that doesn´t make it any more okay to beat anyone up. anyone who resorts to physical violence in order to vent frustration and discontent needs to have their shit unscrewed and put back on correctly.


----------



## Fenrisulfr (Feb 22, 2010)

Let me just set one F***ing thing straight. I hate your drummer with every bit of my soul.

Dusty Boles.

That waste of flesh pisses me off more than anyone in the world.


As soon as I heard this I knew that it would come down to a scenario similar down the road.. I had almost got in a fist fight with Dusty before because he's so egotistical and self righteous.

Sad thing is the kid can play drums (besides the fact that he does the same tom fill in between every blast). But he soils his own image with his mockery and less than agreeable facade. 

Kudos to you to quitting that band, because this incident just sets the bands view in my eyes EVEN LOWER.

You've got Dusty Boles, a kid from the bum of Glasgow KY who is trying to fight some 17 year olds over a game of uno.

Dale Hammond who is allegedly always pin pointed for stealing gear and being an alcoholic.

And the other members who just throw fuel on the fire? Seriously?

Screw that man,.. This is why I quit playing metal and put up with this crap. It's all about an image, and the image is worth nothing.

GO ahead Dusty, play your shows and get your money for a McDonalds cheeseburger.. Might as well get used to it. Too bad your brother and his band that you quit years back will eventually shoot off farther than you can imagine.. which is as far as you could probably piss.

*rant end*


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dude i live in NC and ive heard of rose funeral... This is fucking crazy... You are better off not jaming with dickheads like that...


----------



## metaljohn (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds just like Ryan to over-react to something so stupid.

They seriously need to break up.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 22, 2010)

I remember watching a local band called Seethe playing a free show when 4 drunk idiots came in and started taking the piss, they carried on as normal until they went in the pit and started kicking the shit out of some kids, as soon as the vocalist saw that he dropped his mic, grabbed a sucurity guy and went in head first, speared one and pulled the other 2 out. Sucurity took care of the rest. When he got on the stage what he said went something like this...

"Get the fuck out of here you mindless cunts. This music is about unity, NOT division. How the HELL can you think you can get away with that? go back and listen to your own music and let us listen and play ours"

1

2


*Cue Breakdown*

I thought that was handled reasonably well hahaha


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 22, 2010)

Kids can be nob heads... so can Rose Funeral


----------



## Fenrisulfr (Feb 22, 2010)

09-15-2009 03:08 PM - permalink
Fenrisulfr 
Mmmm you play with Dusty boles. oh noes.
View Conversation Edit Report

Prior warning noted XD


----------



## corellia_guitar (Feb 22, 2010)

another thuggish deathcore band? hmmpf

found this interesting.. good on you for getting out man

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_former_members_of_Rose_Funeral#Former


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 22, 2010)

Plug said:


> Whilst i dont agree with the way you've brought this up. It was totally douchey on their part. Be the bigger man next time and dont head down to their level by bitching about them like you did. sorry thats just my
> 
> Moving on however. This is funny, i have to admit it. A dick move on the kids part but damn DAMN funny. I think they could have chosen a better game however such as connect 4??
> 
> ...




Hey, I was in this band for a while, I'm entitled to my opinion. I don't see how I went about this the wrong way. I'll play nice when they return my $1500 worth of gear.


----------



## metaljohn (Feb 22, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> Hey, I was in this band for a while, I'm entitled to my opinion. I don't see how I went about this the wrong way. I'll play nice when they return my $1500 worth of gear.



Tell me what it is, and I'll steal it for you next time they roll through.


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 22, 2010)

metaljohn said:


> Tell me what it is, and I'll steal it for you next time they roll through.




Dude they'll be here March 25th...I'll help you.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 22, 2010)

While I'm completely puzzled as to why would anyone play UNO during a metal show, the reaction and then to beat them senseless is unacceptable.


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 22, 2010)

IF SOME FUCKING KIDS PLAYED UNO IN FRONT OF ME WHEN I WAS ON STAGE...
if i didn't fall off the stage laughing, i would watch the game every time i was on that side of the stage!

kudos to them for bringing entertainment to the entertainers!

pretty unfunny that it took a whole band to just whack some kid on the head though!


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 22, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> wait. so during a metal show, kids were playing a card game near the stage?
> 
> how is that possible?



That was my question 





DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I swear if I knew they were coming here I'd bring some friends and a deck of UNO cards. I bet you they wouldn't take their punk asses off that stage and bring that shit to me.



And assuming your avatar is you, Drakkar, I would agree. 

As for the whole incident, if this was my band and kids were playing UNO at my show, I probably would have made a joke about it, maybe asked who was winning  Why do people feel a need to beat somebody up for everything? People need to lighten up these days, ya know?


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 22, 2010)

sorry for doubleposting but... ALL the kids are gonna be bringing UNO cards out to shows now!
and not just kids - some of the ballas! and they're gonna be like "we're playing UNO - what?"

break up now Rose Funeral! (and give OP his gear back)


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 22, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> Hey, I was in this band for a while, I'm entitled to my opinion. I don't see how I went about this the wrong way. I'll play nice when they return my $1500 worth of gear.



Fair enough comment. Why haven't you gone in and taken back your equipment yet?


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll be at the Phoenix show - deck in-hand, lol. Let's see how they deal with older, bigger, and meaner bikers and military bar-fight veterans,  If they even stay on the bill that long.

EDIT: To be clear here - I'll be going to play some cards during their set...not start a fight...specifically.


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dude their coming to Atlanta in April!!! Where did my UNO deck go?

WAIT, I'm a scrawny 15 year old kid, I'd die at that show!!   

*calls up friends on the football team*


----------



## metaljohn (Feb 22, 2010)

6o66er said:


> I'll be at the Phoenix show - deck in-hand, lol. Let's see how they deal with older, bigger, and meaner bikers and military bar-fight veterans,  If they even stay on the bill that long.
> 
> EDIT: To be clear here - I'll be going to play some cards during their set...not start a fight...specifically.



It's at the phix too...This is gonna be sweet!


----------



## liamh (Feb 22, 2010)

This is some seriously dumb shit.
Playing uno on a bands stage is funny as fuck, and can be easily dealt with
What type of coward chokes a 17 year old?
And what type of whiney douche-bag cares about some kid "talkin shit about us on youtube"?


----------



## metaljohn (Feb 22, 2010)

Didn't you know?

1 in-shape dude in a band=4 toughest guys on the planet.

He acts as a "buffer" for the rest of them.


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 22, 2010)

metaljohn said:


> It's at the phix too...This is gonna be sweet!




Maybe we should do a picstory? 

I'm going to try and get as many people as possible to bring a deck and play during their set.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 22, 2010)

If I was playing a show and a some kids were playing UNO..I'd ask if I could play after our set..honestly.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If I was playing a show and a some kids were playing UNO..I'd ask if I could play after our set..honestly.



rep for you good sir, and i bet they wouldn't know what to do and stop aswell


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 22, 2010)

Check out this comment I made on their Facebook page!!


----------



## Samer (Feb 22, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> ROSE FUNERAL: THE UNO INCIDENT? | MetalSucks So apparently while they were playing a show with Nile, some kids were playing Uno in front of the stage, dudes in my old band overreacted and beat them up for it. Fucking childish. One of the many reasons I'm not in this band, besides the fact that the music was AWFUL, this type of thing happens on a regular basis... At least I got an apology on the page for them bringing my name into it
> 
> what do you guys think about this?



Just curious why you don't like the music, i didn't think it was to bad; the riffs were kinda repetitive but i liked it because you were in it.


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 22, 2010)

didnt like rose funeral fan before i read this but now i really dont like them. trevor strnad punched my drunk friend in the head for giving him an intense titty twister when he was screaming and i dont blame him one bit, in fact i think it was an apropriate reaction. ive also seen phil anselmo stop in the middle of a song when two assholes were fighting at a down show, but he also stopped security from kicking them out and completely defused the situation without leaving the stage. i'm a huge himsa fan and there's that youtube video of pettibone jumping offstage and beating the shit out of some big guy being a douche. what do all these situations have in common? they were physical, not just some kids playing cards. 

it's just fucking stupid to loose your cool over something something like that.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 22, 2010)

They could've easily defused the situation and turned it into something positive. They could've produced merch with UNO-core or Rose F-UNO-ral (hang on the last one has a second gag of Fun Oral).


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 22, 2010)

Funny part is, that would have probably made them just as famous, but the OTHER guys would look like the assholes.


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 22, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> They could've easily defused the situation and turned it into something positive. They could've produced merch with UNO-core or Rose F-UNO-ral (hang on the last one has a second gag of Fun Oral).



 after everyone starts showing up at their shows with uno cards they're gonna have to


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 22, 2010)

Shit I've already got a few people down for the 25th in Phoenix.  One wants to go just because he likes to play UNO.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 22, 2010)

They have my peavey cabinets (they are at the drummers house), my 7321, and my Trailer. Apparently they will give it back when they're done touring in April, but they are SKETCHY dudes so I'm expecting to have to beat some ass to get my shit back. And seriously, Dusty (drummer) is the worst person I have ever met in my life, but he is terrified of me lol. 
And Samer, I didn't like the music because of how repetitive and generic it was. I pretty much joined so I could tour constantly and make money, in retrospect it was a bad move because I was touring with dudes I couldn't stand, and I was making absolutely NO money. I finally couldn't take it anymore... But I'm working on a new project now, a few of the guys on here know about it, should be awesome


----------



## MikeH (Feb 22, 2010)

I lol'd when you showed me this earlier, Dev. I'm still cool with the dudes from playing in louisville, but I'm bringing a deck of UNO cards next time they come around. 



envenomedcky said:


> They have my peavey cabinets (they are at the drummers house), my 7321, and my Trailer. Apparently they will give it back when they're done touring in April, but they are SKETCHY dudes so I'm expecting to have to beat some ass to get my shit back. And seriously, Dusty (drummer) is the worst person I have ever met in my life, but he is terrified of me lol.
> And Samer, I didn't like the music because of how repetitive and generic it was. I pretty much joined so I could tour constantly and make money, in retrospect it was a bad move because I was touring with dudes I couldn't stand, and I was making absolutely NO money. I finally couldn't take it anymore... But I'm working on a new project now, a few of the guys on here know about it, should be awesome



What the fuck, man! You didn't even tell me! You and Kyle are my only friends on aim. I should be first to know about projects!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 22, 2010)

Considering how many breakdowns people make it seem like their playing I would have totally used my left hand to play uno with them while I used my right to chug.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Feb 22, 2010)

> Hey are you the guy that was talking shit on YouTube?



wow seriously?
youtube is full of drama but why would anyone care what other people say aobut them? 

and yes they're coming to san antonio so im gonna bring my uno deck and a group of friends


----------



## Axel (Feb 22, 2010)

I was debating going to see these guys since they're playing with some friends of mine on my birthday. No way in hell I'm going now. What a bunch of douche bags and their music is really generic. I don't understand why Metal Blade would sign them since they already have the Black Dahlia Murder on their roster. Rose Funeral is like a crappier watered down version of the BDM


----------



## st2012 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd love to see how these dipshits react to guys their own age/size doing this. I'm sure it's bound to happen before their current tour is over and I can't wait to hear how they kept playing their shitty music and don't do a god damned thing about it when it's not a 17 year old they're picking on.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 22, 2010)

Crap they are playing an hour form me on the 11th but i don't want to drive that far to see guys i don't like and possibly get into a fight over UNO cards.


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 22, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Crap they are playing an hour form me on the 11th but i don't want to drive that far to see guys i don't like and possibly get into a fight over UNO cards.



epic beard man would do it


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't think it was too nice of the kids to be assholes like that, but that band now has no credibility for lowering themselves into a fistfight (more like a catfight from the sound of it) over nothing. So what if people are playing uno? Hell, I'd probably play with 'em during the breakdowns.

I've seen plenty of bands that I dislike at shows and I still give props to 'em for at least trying. It isn't easy to keep a bunch of angry metalheads entertained for very long....

also to OP:
If I were you, I'd actively put the word out to promoters and whatnot about this band until I got my shit back. Maybe I'm shallow like that, but I've worked so hard to get mediocre gear that I have now. I can't imagine how hard it is for you (especially since your rig probably costs 2x as much as mine). Seriously, I'd be callin' in troops until I got my shit back....


----------



## MFB (Feb 22, 2010)

They're playing up at Rocko's on the 15th in NH so I may have to learn UNO and give em some shit


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 22, 2010)

They're making entirely too many potential ticket sales off you guys going to their shows just to play uno...


----------



## MetalGravy (Feb 22, 2010)

> Unfortunately, you guys singing about the untimely death of your roses doesn't suffice.


----------



## White Cluster (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't know people still played Uno..I'd rather play Set-back


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Feb 22, 2010)

OMFG! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Playing UNO during Rose Funeral&#039;s set | Facebook


----------



## MFB (Feb 22, 2010)

Wonder if they chose UNO for any reason? It seems to kind of suck in my book from what I've seen, I'd rather play 45's or Bullshit


----------



## budda (Feb 23, 2010)

I would totally be trying to get in on the game between songs 

fighting = .

I want to send my buddy the link to this thread, and then play go fish with him when his band comes through next week


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 23, 2010)

budda said:


> I would totally be trying to get in on the game between songs
> 
> fighting = .
> 
> I want to send my buddy the link to this thread, and then play go fish with him when his band comes through next week




In my case, I'd be encouraging some strip poker if there are any sexy ladies there....


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Feb 23, 2010)

I fucking hate the idea that people saying "what the kids did was so fucked up" and side with the band. Do they not realize that so many REAL musicians might go their whole lives without a "captive audience"? The number of talented classical and jazz ensemble players who take any gig they can get and play bars, nightclubs, and private parties where they're very likely to be background noise, and motherfucking ROSE FUNERAL expects 100% fucking enrapture from their crowd. Bullshit. If I go to a show I can do whatever I please, including ignoring the band on stage.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 23, 2010)

the uno players paid just like everyone else....


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 23, 2010)

the ass whooping those dudes would have gotten in this town isn't even funny, especially if it was back in the El Torreon days when all the oldschool hardcore kids still went to shows...those guys would literally be too terrified to ever pick up a guitar or drumsticks ever again if they'd jumped a kid at a show for that...i hope they roll through somewhere near here soon, i'll get a ton of dudes there playing Uno, or maybe even bringing in a table and a full collection of board games


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 23, 2010)

Somebody needs to up the ante at their future gigs. Monopoly anyone? 

Punching people because they don't like your breakdowns is hardly the way to inspire anyone to love your music. To the people asking how people can play cards at a metal show, I think the answer is "if the band really sucks."


----------



## Loomer (Feb 23, 2010)

If they ever come through denmark, me and my best friend Mads are totally setting up a game of Warhammer 40k near the stage


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 23, 2010)

Loomer said:


> If they ever come through denmark, me and my best friend Mads are totally setting up a game of Warhammer 40k near the stage



Fuck that, those things are expensive!!!  xD


----------



## Loomer (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, my friend Mads is more or less built like a real-life Astartes, and I'm in fair shape as well, so I guess we'll be left in peace 
From what I've heard, these guys aren't exactly huge


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 23, 2010)

Loomer said:


> Well, my friend Mads is more or less built like a real-life Astartes, and I'm in fair shape as well, so I guess we'll be left in peace
> From what I've heard, these guys aren't exactly huge


 
If you do it take pics (I'm an old school Space Wolf player).


----------



## MikeH (Feb 23, 2010)

Loomer said:


> Well, my friend Mads is more or less built like a real-life Astartes, and I'm in fair shape as well, so I guess we'll be left in peace
> From what I've heard, these guys aren't exactly huge



I'm pretty sure I'm as big as the majority of them, besides Dale, who is just fat.  Devin was the only one to be legitimately scared of.

Far left:






Real life:


----------



## schecter007 (Feb 23, 2010)

Id be frothing if i left that band, fukn sic \mm/


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 23, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> If you do it take pics (I'm an old school Space Wolf player).



haha Ex 40k players unite 

and you Live in Norwich Ian? Don't suppose you know any of the LARPers there? I have an ex who does it


----------



## Loomer (Feb 23, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> If you do it take pics (I'm an old school Space Wolf player).



FOR THE EMPEROR, AND FOR RUSS! 

Oh, I am so rockin' the Chapter battle cry if shit ever goes down


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 23, 2010)

BurialWithin said:


> Uh.....they were playing UNO at a show?? Though that is incredibly rude i think beating them was completely unnecessary. Yell at them, maybe throw something (light and harmless) at them, or just cal them out in front of the crowd, but not hurt them. Right?



Rude? If I was in their shoes I'd do the same thing. If I go to see some good bands and get lumped listening to a crap one, why would I give them my attention? They've already got my fucking money, I wouldn't give them anything more.

This kid should be pressing charges.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 23, 2010)

No matter what, playing UNO is still far more good-natured and humourous, compared to actual heckling and antagonism. A lot of bands would probably be in on the joke themselves  The Red Chord comes to mind!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 23, 2010)

Loomer said:


> FOR THE EMPEROR, AND FOR RUSS!
> 
> Oh, I am so rockin' the Chapter battle cry if shit ever goes down


 
The only thing I need to add is. Film > Youtube.



13point9 said:


> haha Ex 40k players unite
> 
> and you Live in Norwich Ian? Don't suppose you know any of the LARPers there? I have an ex who does it


 
Yes and yes. Drop me a PM mate and we'll figure out mutual acquaintances (we may have even met at some point).


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 23, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm as big as the majority of them, besides Dale, who is just fat.  Devin was the only one to be legitimately scared of.
> 
> Far left:
> 
> ...




haha Amazing. The thing was, when I was in the band, this shit wouldn't have happened. I'd tell them to stop acting like cry baby bitches, as I had to do on who knows how many occasions. I guess that's what I get for trying to turn a bunch of idiots into a real band, thus one of the MANY reasons I quit. I guess this is what happens when they don't have a babysitter. Just don't base your opinions on anything I do musically on the fact that I was in rose funeral for a short period of time.


----------



## liamh (Feb 23, 2010)

Dont worry Devin, remember when Steve Vai was in Whitesnake?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 23, 2010)

haha yes I do, thanks for reminding me


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 23, 2010)

AngelVivaldi said:


> OMFG! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Playing UNO during Rose Funeral's set | Facebook



FAN'd


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 23, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> They could've easily defused the situation and turned it into something positive. They could've produced merch with UNO-core or Rose F-UNO-ral (hang on the last one has a second gag of Fun Oral).




ROFL!!!!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 23, 2010)

Time to bring some lulz, apologies for my rather hasty GIMPing:


----------



## hypermagic (Feb 23, 2010)

Bahaha Someone should uno-flash-mob the fuck out of these guys at a show.


----------



## _detox (Feb 23, 2010)

Has anyone looked at their Facebook page recently? Like every comment has to do with Uno.  Good luck ever getting taken seriously again, guys.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 23, 2010)

those roots should be playing cards too.


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm as big as the majority of them, besides Dale, who is just fat.  Devin was the only one to be legitimately scared of.
> 
> Far left:



I was legitimately scared of Devin when I met him.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh me too. When they were unloading, he came over and started talking to me. I felt like Jack in Jack and the beanstalk. 

But everyone knows Dev's a teddy bear....until you piss him off. DMV Devin?


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2010)

He absolutely is.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 23, 2010)

lol every show someone should "Uno" the stage!
Chunk a whole opened deck at the roof above the stage.. Let it shower down in all the UNO glory!


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2010)

You can use the uno deck kinda like a Tarot Deck for breakdowns, too. "1...1...3....1....4....1..."


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 23, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> those roots should be playing cards too.



I know it was a swift edit and I really wanted it to be a more subtle...."I see what you did there..." sort of alteration.


----------



## stryker1800 (Feb 23, 2010)

i heard about this the other week at my guitar store. Karl from nile is friends with everyone in the store gets all his setups and such done there. i thought it was rather funny but wondered where they got a deck of uno cards from. on a side note karl is a really cool dude still takes the occasional lesson to this day


----------



## Loomer (Feb 23, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> You can use the uno deck kinda like a Tarot Deck for breakdowns, too. "1...1...3....1....4....1..."



You mean tablature, don't you?


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 23, 2010)

You guys see this yet? 

MORE ON THE ROSE FUNERAL UNO DEBACLE | MetalSucks


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 23, 2010)

6o66er said:


> You guys see this yet?
> 
> MORE ON THE ROSE FUNERAL UNO DEBACLE | MetalSucks



It just keeps getting better and better!

http://www.metalsucks.net/2009/01/2...n-and-again-on-the-resting-sonata/#more-11071

Ouch talk about scathing! Glad you've moved on Devin seems like you were wasting your talent.


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 23, 2010)

UNOcore!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2010)

This is the weirdest concert story I've ever heard.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 23, 2010)

AngelVivaldi said:


> Playing UNO during Rose Funeral's set | Facebook


Fan'd

Also how 'bout some Pokemon or Magic while we're at it?


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 23, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1871028 said:


> Fan'd
> 
> Also how 'bout some Pokemon or Magic while we're at it?



Talk about salt in the wound.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 23, 2010)

Fuck that, I'm not taking the chance someone bends my (looks around desk for deck, finds deck, begins looking for random card name) uh, Verdeloth the ancient or Eladamri, Lord the Leaves!


----------



## f2f4 (Feb 23, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I swear if I knew they were coming here I'd bring some friends and a deck of UNO cards. I bet you they wouldn't take their punk asses off that stage and bring that shit to me.


 
this.
also, i fanned the facebook page 

This is ridiculous, though. A lot of people that will hear about this don't listen to anything remotely close to this style, to them it's all "screamo" or "metal", and to them, it means that everyone that plays any form of metal is just an ignorant caveman.

Rose Funeral ftl


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a horrible feeling this may become a meme if it gets picked up somewhere like 4chan...


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 23, 2010)

haha fan'd as well. hilarious.

as for the incident, extremely unprofessional...
though what the kids did was very rude there is no need for violence. I'm sure there we're dozens of kids diggin the show (not really a fan but I've heard worse), why focus on a few stupid ones?

good for you to have moved on dude


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 23, 2010)

Loomer said:


> You mean tablature, don't you?



You dont make tabs out of decks, do you? ;p


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 23, 2010)

You know, Rose Funeral would sound a LOT better if they used one of these as a boost, turn the wild card knob all the way up!!!


----------



## st2012 (Feb 23, 2010)

^


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 23, 2010)

hahhahahahhaahahaahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 23, 2010)

I 'd, Scotty. 


Good thing you got out when you did, Devin.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 23, 2010)

+rep to scotty for that display of awesomeness!!! 

I honestly dare someone to bring a poster of that unocore pedal to one of the band's shows.....


----------



## Necris (Feb 23, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> I honestly dare someone to bring a poster of that unocore pedal to one of the band's shows.....



Or better yet have it printed on shirts and wear it to their shows.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 23, 2010)

Necris said:


> Or better yet have it printed on shirts and wear it to their shows.



I'll do it.
Honestly.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Feb 24, 2010)

Uno? For as bad and unoriginal as their music is, i'd have rather played an hour long game of Monopoly! Family night up in that bitch!






So, would someone clarify, were they using the stage as a table?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 24, 2010)

wtf?


----------



## Loomer (Feb 24, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> You dont make tabs out of decks, do you? ;p



No, I was more thinking along the lines of drawing a card, and the number on it dictates which fret you hold down while chugging the low B.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 24, 2010)

Ricky_Gallows said:


> I'll do it.
> Honestly.


 
You've also got the editted album cover on page 8 if you fancy a variation. Also nice one Scot for picking up on the 'shopping potential.


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 24, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA
is all i have to say


----------



## Mr Violence (Feb 24, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but apparently one of the kids clarified that they did the Uno thing because when Rose Funeral was previously in their town, they were equally dickish.

I think it was in the initial MetalSucks post.


Either way, +1 to those kids.

I haven't even listened to Rose Funeral, yet, but I have a distinct feeling it will be exactly as my brain predicts.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 24, 2010)

While this is a rather funny incident, I think we all need to know that Devin was in no way involved with this. As a close friend, I figured I should let everyone remember that.


----------



## avenger (Feb 24, 2010)

I think I am going to buy a deck of uno cards to bring to shows just incase. Uno-Core was a great laugh.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 24, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> You've also got the editted album cover on page 8 if you fancy a variation. Also nice one Scot for picking up on the 'shopping potential.



hilarious 

lets see how XtuffX they are when the kids playing uno aren't seventeen.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 24, 2010)

for those that don't mind wasting a few minutes of their life:


Rose Funeral (ON TOUR/NEW BLOG) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



I like the description of ".......In your face melodies." I've yet to hear any melodic content in those songs.......


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> While this is a rather funny incident, I think we all need to know that Devin was in no way involved with this. As a close friend, I figured I should let everyone remember that.



 I can only speak for myself, but the thread title kinda says how he isn't in the band anymore (for good reason)


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 25, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> for those that don't mind wasting a few minutes of their life:
> 
> 
> Rose Funeral (ON TOUR/NEW BLOG) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> ...


 
Hmm waded my way through that in much the same way as I'd wade through liquid slurry (and about equally as pleasant). Not my thing at all, IMHO a troupe of rhesus monkeys with severe and profound learning disorders may well have done a better job. Spastic non-sequitur riffs, biscuit tin drums and "vokills" that put me in mind of a pig being fed arse first into a wood-chipper.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 25, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> I like the description of ".......In your face melodies." I've yet to hear any melodic content in those songs.......



Maybe its a statement but forgot the punctuation, like "IN YOUR FACE, melodies!!!"


----------



## Loomer (Feb 25, 2010)

13point9 said:


> Maybe its a statement but forgot the punctuation, like "IN YOUR FACE, melodies!!!"


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 25, 2010)

13point9 said:


> Maybe its a statement but forgot the punctuation, like "IN YOUR FACE, melodies!!!"


 
Instant Rimshot


----------



## OnImpulse (Feb 25, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> ROSE FUNERAL: THE UNO INCIDENT? | MetalSucks So apparently while they were playing a show with Nile, some kids were playing Uno in front of the stage, dudes in my old band overreacted and beat them up for it. Fucking childish. One of the many reasons I'm not in this band, besides the fact that the music was AWFUL, this type of thing happens on a regular basis... At least I got an apology on the page for them bringing my name into it
> 
> what do you guys think about this?


 
they neden holes 4 real.
they best step the fuck off 4 they get smacked in the nuggs.


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 25, 2010)

dunno if anyone saw this yet, but Century Media posted it on their Facebook page

BLOGRONAUT: INTRONAUT&#8217;S SACHA DUNABLE ON HOW BANDS SHOULD HANDLE HECKLERS | MetalSucks


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 25, 2010)

You know what would be funny?

If Devin beat up Rose Funeral fans at shows for NOT playing Uno. 

The mental image... 

edit: I'm not condoning violence on Devin's part of course, but imagining a bizarre-o world thing going on in my head is hilarious.

Devin: "Were you the kid saying nice things about Rose Funeral on Youtube?"
Kid: "ya"
Devin: "Well let's take this inside!"


----------



## Carcinoid (Feb 26, 2010)

pretty bad. "be the change in the world you want to see." hope you join/start some stellar band


----------



## Loomer (Feb 26, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> dunno if anyone saw this yet, but Century Media posted it on their Facebook page
> 
> BLOGRONAUT: INTRONAUTS SACHA DUNABLE ON HOW BANDS SHOULD HANDLE HECKLERS | MetalSucks



Correct man is correct. That guy makes so many good points in that blog, it's just surreal. Plus Intronaut is a damn good band!

Another thing: One of the MetalSucks commenters told a brilliant story of Heckler Handling Done Right. It was about Skinless opening for Nile, where a drunk guy was yelling "I'M JUST HERE TO SEE NIIIILLEEEE!", and Jason, the vocalist just said "Cool! So are we, we're just playing this gig so we get to see 'em for free!" 
See kids, THAT'S the right attitude!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 26, 2010)

Loomer said:


> Correct man is correct. That guy makes so many good points in that blog, it's just surreal. Plus Intronaut is a damn good band!
> 
> Another thing: One of the MetalSucks commenters told a brilliant story of Heckler Handling Done Right. It was about Skinless opening for Nile, where a drunk guy was yelling "I'M JUST HERE TO SEE NIIIILLEEEE!", and Jason, the vocalist just said "Cool! So are we, we're just playing this gig so we get to see 'em for free!"
> See kids, THAT'S the right attitude!



+1 If you can master the art of the one line put down, preferably with it being non-confrontational and with a touch of self-deprecation, instant win.

Get hit with a cup? "If you're going to throw stuff at least make it tenners, we're broke!"


----------



## Loomer (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, you're British, you're genetically predisposed to be good at that stuff


----------



## SerratedSkies (Feb 26, 2010)

In Soviet Russia, Rose Funeral gets beat up for not playing UNO.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 26, 2010)

Loomer said:


> Well, you're British, you're genetically predisposed to be good at that stuff



Why thank you, sir.

I guess what I was trying to point out is that a lot of the time hecklers etc are just trying to get a rise out of the band (for whatever reason). If as a performer you can find a way to defuse a situation and continue, then do so.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 27, 2010)

SerratedSkies said:


> In Soviet Russia, Rose Funeral gets beat up for not playing UNO.


Sig'd


----------



## Sjusovaren (Feb 28, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> +1 If you can master the art of the one line put down, preferably with it being non-confrontational and with a touch of self-deprecation, instant win.
> 
> Get hit with a cup? "If you're going to throw stuff at least make it tenners, we're broke!"


Nice.  I think there's a Megadeth live release where Mustaine goes something like "If you're gonna throw the bottle, at least make sure it's full!"


----------



## Doomcreeper (Feb 28, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> for those that don't mind wasting a few minutes of their life:
> 
> 
> Rose Funeral (ON TOUR/NEW BLOG) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> ...


They also say something in that description about being comparable to At the Gates? No Fucking Way are they anything like At the Gates. I honestly can't believe a touring band actually reacted this way over Uno, I didn't like them to begin with but I respected them for playing the music they like but attacking 17 year olds over that made me lose that bit of respect I had for them.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 28, 2010)

Doomcreeper said:


> They also say something in that description about being comparable to At the Gates? No Fucking Way are they anything like At the Gates.



Musically or as human beings. When I asked Tomas Lindberg to sign an album he handed me a beer from the band's rider and rounded up the rest of the guys. Top bloke.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Mar 7, 2010)

Now awaiting the inevitable pinup shot with three strategically placed UNO cards.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 9, 2010)

Did the band ever release any sort of statement regarding this?


----------



## HeartCollector (Mar 9, 2010)

Sjusovaren said:


> I think there's a Megadeth live release where Mustaine goes something like "If you're gonna throw the bottle, at least make sure it's full!"



Mustaine also went nuts on that kid with the laser pointer. lol.



He ragged on him so bad..


----------

